# what do you guys think??



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

since i got screwed on my CA18DET deal, i'm in the market to spend some money still, but i'm not sure how. i can either hold out for another CA clip, get a CA motorset, or i can get suspension parts. if i get a clip it'll probably be from Jarco or Night7. if i go motorset, i'll probably get it from Boost_Boy and then i'll need an FMIC. if i go suspension, i'll be buying JIC FLT-A1 coilovers, Cusco front strut tower bar, Cusco rear strut tower bar with triangle bar, and Whiteline sway bars, and lastly a J30 VLSD. i'm sort of leaning towards the suspension stuff, but what do you guys think?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Dude honestly you should get a set from Dee. He picks them himself and checks them... Plus your gonna most likely going to get a FMIC anyways even with a clip, Right? But in close 2nd get a clip from Night or jarco if you feel you will need the extras from a clip and the maybe goodies. Are you gonna get the suspension for drift/autox? I mean, you got the engine bay ready for something right?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

well, i would get suspension for drifting, even tho the car is my daily driver. i dont care how bad the ride quality is really, altho my girl might...oh well. i already warned her. i'm going to email the guy to see when he might some actual CA clips in and see what he has to say. unless i can get a CA shipped to my door for under 2grand, i'm not doing it. i didnt plan on spending any more than that, and for that amount i can get my full suspension.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

If you want a clip under $2000 then venus is your option. You get what you pay for. A motor set from dee is in your range. Sorry to hear bout the deal... Suspension is good... But engine is better...

EDIT: wait you have a perfectly good KA dont you!!! now suspension doesn't seem bad rite now then... but I'd still go for CA


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah, i have a good KA waiting to be fired up. i have to hook up the harness and fill everything with fluids and then i'm good to go. i was thinking suspension so i can drift a little more controlled without all the body roll and shit. it seems safer to me.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Safety first! Good luck with either choice u make!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea go with the suspension, practice ur drift, then get power.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

if i cant find a clip or something within a couple days, i'm going suspension most likely. or i might not do either for a while cuz i'm already broke as hell and dont need to be taking a loan out to add to my current bills.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

id go w/ suspension. you dont need power to drift. learn to control w/o power. then fire up the big guns.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

we shall see. motorset from the same guy is a no go. he wants too much. one more shot at a clip. if not, time for suspension.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> id go w/ suspension. you dont need power to drift. learn to control w/o power. then fire up the big guns.


says the guy who spun his car into a gaurd rail  lol


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> says the guy who spun his car into a gaurd rail  lol


ouch...that was just harsh dude. i wouldnt even go that far.

but back to topic - the guy i've been talking has CA motorsets up for sale for 1250 but they dont come with the ignition module. i dont know if there are any USDM replacements for it, but i'm sure there is. his sets also have cut harnesses, altho he has one ordered that isnt cut. that one might be mine tho. him and i are working out a price.


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

Picture proof of an uncut harness is what you'll need...most people say uncut and in fact it's cut...watch out for em.


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

get what you need from night, he will take care of you. he is a great person, and will privide a great service


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

jbanach77 said:


> get what you need from night, he will take care of you. he is a great person, and will privide a great service


I second that as well :fluffy:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Night cant give me what i want for the price i want. i can get everything cheaper elsewhere. not to mention i dont trust him hardly at all.


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> Night cant give me what i want for the price i want. i can get everything cheaper elsewhere. not to mention i dont trust him hardly at all.


If you can get it cheaper, get it cheaper and don't cry to me about it. I don't have to discount my items $600 to make a sale (especially a CA clip) when I have plenty of people in AZ ready and willing to purchase from me at the price I ask. I gave a $600 discount once, want to know what the customer ordered? RB26DETT Front Clip, SR20DET Front Clip, GT-R Kframe with LSD, and Silvia Front End Conversion....

People pay my prices because they know they are getting quality and that I run my own show. I fly to Japan personally and inspect the motors (every single one on this shipment)...before they ever get loaded into a container for the US. Before my container even arrived, I had sold 2 of my 3 CA18DET clips and as I told you, I have two other people waiting here in AZ to view the 3rd clip available for purchase.

Night


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

93blackSER, I understand what you are saying, but to be honest, if I were you I would man up and pay the extra $600. I have personally seen 4 different silvia clips, and 2 skyline clips of his (one of them being mine), and they were the cleanest clips I have ever seen. Not a single piece missing unless otherwise noted (like it was noted on my clip *bov). One day I helped him load 2 silvia clips and one skyline into a Uhaul trailers. Also saw one installed at his house. So that makes 3 silvia's. This is the fourth one (installed):










It's like stock. Honestly, you pay for quality. I don't usually vouch for someone like this unless I have had as much experience with them like I have. But it is the intarweb, and you do have to be on your guard at all times. But with feedback like this.. it's kind of hard to argue if you want everything to come out right the first time. You get what you pay for. And in case you are wondering this post was made out of my own free will. I'm happy to give feedback like this after what I've experienced with Night7.


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

i have been following nights situation for sometime now and nothing was his doing. other outside companies held up money that he counted on to make purchases, and since then he has worked things out and eliminated the middle man. with that has eliminated alot of time and problems. i know he goes over to japan and inspects his engines and shows pics to prove that. he has rebuilt his reputation at all the forums i share membership with him. if i could ever buils another project car i DEFINATELY would use night as my supplier!!!

he has earned my trust as he has honored every word he has stated to me


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

sorry but he wants to dick around with the little shit and he's not getting my business. i know of 2 people that dicked around with in the past week, not including myself. he lost at least 6 clip sales from my state alone, all happening within a couple weeks. but what do i care? i dont give a damn if that ass hole loses out. and his name dont mean shit to me. i'll gladly take my money somewhere else.


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

Go ahead and state some names...I'd love to hear em. Little shit = rear k-frame with LSD in this situation...normal sale price of $450. 6 clips because RJ decided to go with Jarco and refer his buddies there.....I can't help it if RJ rejects every word that comes out of his mouth.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

stay out of my thread. i have no business with you. you're worthless to me. i dont have to explain anything more to you.


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

Comments without any proof or back up are empty statements and counted as unjust statements...if you want me out of your thread, remove your comment about me and two other people, or come up with the proof to back up your statement and I'll be right here with another answer.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> stay out of my thread. i have no business with you. you're worthless to me. i dont have to explain anything more to you.



whoa..  I had no idea there was such a problem


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

Re: CA Front Clip 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by NightXCZ77
I have 3 CA18DET front clips that were just released from customs today...they will be unloaded at my warehouse either Monday or Tuesday...

Cameron
623-326-7295 

93BlackSER - alright. here's my deal. i want a CA clip, 5 spd., whatever extras i can get, a K-frame, and i'm not paying any more than 2200 shipped to me. 
i had previously set up a deal for a 1300clip, with installation for 500, and a 3inch turbo back exhaust for another 250, bringing me to a total of 2050 for a CA installed. the clip from him also came with full suspension and body panels and dash with steering wheel.
now you know what i want and what i'm paying. let me know what you think.



Re: CA Front Clip 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by NightXCZ77
Well, here's my thing, I charge $1895 for CA18DET front clips...$450 for rear K-frames with LSD (so far we're at $2345)...and you want shipping included which is about another $450 to the east coast...$2795 total.....and you want a $595 discount. CA's are hot motors now-a-days. I had 3 clips coming in...out of those 3, 2 are now sold...and I have two people locally lining up for the last at $1895...so I really don't have any problems selling them at the price I asked. I don't match or come anywhere close to Venus prices either...I'm not Venus.

Cameron 


93BlackSER - ok so no k-frame. that doesnt make a huge difference to me. but i can still get clips cheaper than 2350 shipped to me. keep your clip. you just lost out on another east coast sale.


Re: CA Front Clip 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I can do $2200 shipped, but it would have to go to a business address that had the ability to get the engine off of the truck, or you would have to go pick it up from the nearest trucking terminal. The clip would just be a clip, no k-frame. RJ was never a customer...so I never lost out on the sale...he turned out to be a very deceiving person that I'd rather not have dealings with again. There's no point in losing money to gain a customer either when there are plenty of customers that will pay the price I ask.



This is the only correspondance we have had in the past...I don't see a problem, but apparantly there is one. 

Night


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> ouch...that was just harsh dude. i wouldnt even go that far.


hey, im allowed to make fun of myself for being stupid.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

come on guys lets cool it... no need for a pissing match. don't wanna be an ass or anything but if this continues imma have to get chris.

i don't think you should post a PM of the two of you... hence the term *private* message.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

^when did your car change from an 89 to a 90? or was it always?

sorry, OT


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> come on guys lets cool it... no need for a pissing match. don't wanna be an ass or anything but if this continues imma have to get chris.


I'm not trying to start a pissing match here. He made a statement that was unwarranted and started to get an attitude like I'm some asshole when there is no reason to think that. The only correspondance that we have had was via pm and those were the PM's that were sent...showing the whole story and wondering where the problem is. Too often people form opinions about me because of unwarranted statements and opinions made by others...posting our comments is trying to prevent this from happening again...giving people the whole story of what has led to this point. I'm not here to make enemies, and I'm not here to deal with pissing matches every day....very tired of all that....I'd much rather get along with other people...and if you disagree with what I say, do it in a debate way instead of an attack way...cause that's the best way to spread good information on the web and share two points of view intelligently.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

nightxcz77 said:


> RJ was never a customer...so I never lost out on the sale...he turned out to be a very deceiving person that I'd rather not have dealings with again.


that's where my problem is. you want to talk shit about people that looked to you for a clip and think that's ok? i dont think so. RJ happens to be a good friend of mine and he knows what you said about him. and dont worry, you wont have anymore business from us, or an of the ImportFantix crew.


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> that's where my problem is. you want to talk shit about people that looked to you for a clip and think that's ok? i dont think so. RJ happens to be a good friend of mine and he knows what you said about him. and dont worry, you wont have anymore business from us, or an of the ImportFantix crew.


RJ used to be a good friend of mine...known him for about 3 years now. RJ also turned his back on me and went against any word he ever spoke to me, lying to me over the phone, and on the internet. I'm fine with him knowing that I am saying this, because that's how I feel. Just like any other friend I've had in the past, they always choose their own path...If he hadn't lied to me through his teeth, I'd have no problem with him...but all talk and no play makes RJ a dull boy. I'm not talking shit, I'm telling it how it is.

RJ - been talking with me for the last 2 years about ordering clips, getting information on swaps, talking about business...calls me up one day "hey man, what parts you got for me, I just ordered from Jarco"..."but I'm gonna hook you up with some people in my area. Night is good people, you still got my referral man, I know your shit is hot."....so he buys from Jarco, all he talks about or refers is Jarco and tells people how great they are when he hadn't even got his clip. Good enough, hope he gets a good product and I hope you get the same going through whatever cheap source you have. I take it personal when people go against their word especially when I could have supplied RJ with a better product at a better price....because he was my boy and he would have got hooked up.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

see...you're wrong there. i was at his house when he was talking to one of your guys. one of your guys fucked that up. RJ told him on a thursday that he was going to be ordering on the following monday. the dude told RJ that he would have you contact him as soon as you got back from Japan or where ever you went. you never called and he tried you and you werent answering. so he took his money somewhere else. i was there when all this happened. so dont tell me he lied to you. get your story straight.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> ^when did your car change from an 89 to a 90? or was it always?
> 
> sorry, OT


 always been a 90. but yea lets try to keep this on topic even though i don't like how this thread is goin


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

NightXCZ77 said:


> because he was my boy and he would have got hooked up.



hey could i be your boy...i good use a good deal on a clip and even though its veryyyyyyyyyy far off, im tending to go with opiums opinion of you.

93blackser - its alright, so one of nights workers lied to your buddy, and your buddy lied to night, or something. i think he realizes hes not gonna get your business so just let it go.id prefer to keep him on the forums, hes smart when it comes to this shit(motors, nissan...), from what ive seen and if you dont like him thats cool and all but let it go. besides your gettin some super deal in canada anyways so just go get your swap done and tell us how it turns out

just tryin to keep the fire down...


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

I didn't have any employees at that time...I now have one, however, he has never answered a phone for me. If he spoke to anyone at any number reguarding me that was a man, it would have been me...since the number listed on my site is my personal cell phone. The 26th was a Monday and I arrived in Phoenix around 4pm and went to bed as soon as I got home...I do have an email address of which is also posted on my website that I could have been contacted by as well...and I don't have any messages on my phone from RJ either. Fact is, for two years RJ has told me "yeah Night, when I'm ready to order, it-a definately be from you." Two days never hurt anybody to wait for a long time friend to respond back from Japan...especially when he would have had his engine already instead of having to wait so long for Jarco.



93blackSER said:


> see...you're wrong there. i was at his house when he was talking to one of your guys. one of your guys fucked that up. RJ told him on a thursday that he was going to be ordering on the following monday. the dude told RJ that he would have you contact him as soon as you got back from Japan or where ever you went. you never called and he tried you and you werent answering. so he took his money somewhere else. i was there when all this happened. so dont tell me he lied to you. get your story straight.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i could be your boy in CA. for the right price of course


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

RJ has his clip. he's had it for a couple weeks. he's getting other things before installing his shit. things like a clutch and shit.

EDIT: like everyone said, this conversation is done. i have no problem with you as long as you dont say shit about someone i know.


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

sounds good...both go our own ways from here and keep personal comments to ourselves... :dumbass: haha, just playin....come down and share a beer...you know I got Coronas :cheers:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

ewww... corona! :balls:

It's all about the Four Peaks Kilt Lifter :cheers:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well i dont care how much of a POS my car is, ill never crash it drunk hehe. ill drive you all home....dont worry...ill return the RB 240 tomorrow...piece by piece


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

Nah, I only drink coronas before, during, and after the swap....but never within proper time before driving....never drive drunk....or anywhere near it.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

alright alright. back to topic.


----------

